# Best Hypoallergenic Dog Foods??



## chrisdog (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Any recommendations? :adore:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you know what your dog is allergic to?


----------



## chrisdog (Apr 6, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> Do you know what your dog is allergic to?


I don't now exactly, I tried the beneful with salmon and it worked at the begining but then allergy again...


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

What is your dog allergic to? There are so many options out there that people will probably have an easier time helping you if they know what ingredients you are trying to avoid. 

Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great resource for researching foods. I think you'll do well with any of the 4 or 5 star foods. It just depends what your dog is allergic to and what works for them.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Are you looking for canned food or dry? Beneful is a pretty low quality food in my opinion. You might want to start by finding a food without corn, wheat, or soy, since those are pretty common allergens, and see if that helps. Beneful has all three of those things, so that's where I'd start. Like I mentioned above, any of the 4 or 5 star foods on dogfoodadvisor.com are good quality foods.


----------



## chrisdog (Apr 6, 2016)

FireStorm said:


> What is your dog allergic to? There are so many options out there that people will probably have an easier time helping you if they know what ingredients you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great resource for researching foods. I think you'll do well with any of the 4 or 5 star foods. It just depends what your dog is allergic to and what works for them.


hey thanks for the resource!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> Are you looking for canned food or dry? Beneful is a pretty low quality food in my opinion. You might want to start by finding a food without corn, wheat, or soy, since those are pretty common allergens, and see if that helps. Beneful has all three of those things, so that's where I'd start. Like I mentioned above, any of the 4 or 5 star foods on dogfoodadvisor.com are good quality foods.


I completely agree with these recommendations, I also would try a food which is grain free and without chicken. Grains and chicken seem to be among the most common allergens. If you have a good locally owned pet food store, something other than a big box store, you will find much more knowledgeable employees to help you find the right food. You should also know that if your dog tries a new food and they won't eat it, it causes tummy upsets or it just isn't the right fit for your dog, most stores will take it back and refund your money. The food manufacturers reimburse the store for those foods which are returned. 

Best of luck...you will find a food which works for your pup soon.

VQ


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

chrisdog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any recommendations? :adore:


This depends entirely on what your dog is allergic to.  Do you know the specific allergens? I had a dog who had food sensitivities. I did Dr. Dodd's Nutriscan test and it gave me a list of foods that his body was reactive to. I chose foods to feed him (I rotated) that didn't contain any of the ingredients he was sensitive to. I think this is the best approach to a dog with allergies since *any* ingredient can cause a reaction and without knowing what ingredients your dog is sensitive to, you really can't make an educated choice on a food that won't be problematic.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Has your dog seen a vet or better yet, a veterinary allergist or dermatologist? Are you sure it's a food allergy? Here's something about food allergies if you want it. It will give you some ideas: Food Allergies & Food Intolerance in Dogs


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

chrisdog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any recommendations? :adore:


Well, I have spent thousands figuring out this allergy thing. I take Sasha to Southwest Veterinary Dermatology here in Houston.

Sasha is allergic to food and has environmental allergies as well. She takes Apaquil for her environmental allergies and it is wonderful! I then feed her Vegetarian dog food. Royal Canian has a vegetarian dry and wet food and Natural Balance also has a dry and wet variety. 

It would be best to take her to an allergist but if not you could try putting her on vegetarian for a few weeks. If the symptoms stop, keep her on it for a while and then introduce a different food item. If she doesn't get an allergic reaction, continue for a few more weeks, then introduce something else, and on and on. 

It is not an overnight fix if it is food. You have to try and find out what food. Unfortunately Sasha is allergic to just about everything except the vegetarian. 

She went from a bloody scratched and chewed up little poodle to a beautiful skinned girl that does not scratch or chew herself raw anymore. It was worth every cent!

Hopefully, you can discover what she is allergic to and get it under control.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Marcie, that's where I took my late Scottie! And it was worth ever cent, although 15 years ago, it was a lot less cents than these days, apparently. Did they suggest any shampoos or rinses for Gigi? It would be helpful to get the names of the latest dermatologist approved bath products. They suggested Relief shampoo years ago.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> Marcie, that's where I took my late Scottie! And it was worth ever cent, although 15 years ago, it was a lot less cents than these days, apparently. Did they suggest any shampoos or rinses for Gigi? It would be helpful to get the names of the latest dermatologist approved bath products. They suggested Relief shampoo years ago.


I was given a new shampoo the last time I ran out. It is Trizchlor 4HC. I have to wash her once a week and leave it on for 15 minutes and then wash it out. I wrap Sasha in a warm towel and hold her for those 15 minutes. I can't stand to see her shiver. At least this shampoo has a built in conditioner where the other one didn't and I would have to put in a leave in conditioner after I rinsed her. I only have to take her in once a year now for a checkup and blood work. I was taking her in once or twice a month for a year. Thank goodness I am in the maintenance stage now. Her skin and allergies were so bad when I got her that I was trying everything. I finally found Dr. Colombiani (sp) about 4 years ago, and it took a year to get Sasha's skin and allergies under control.


----------

